#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Who is your favourite tamil male singer?

## Prasath

Hi guys,
I like very much hariharan. his voice is amazing voice & arractive voice. so i like hariharan. so guys can you please tell me your favourite tamil male singer. thank you.

----------


## Bhavya

Srinivas, Hariharan, and G V Prakash Kumar are my favorite male playback singers in Tamil.

----------

